# divorce tips for splitting assets/debt?



## oberto (Jan 17, 2011)

i have only been married for 2yrs but it seems there is no hope for our marriage. my wife has no interest in trying to fix it, so after a couple of months i can't do it anymore. my concern now is finances/our stuff.

i want to make this as easy as possible. any tips on how to make this process as painless as possible?


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

oberto said:


> i have only been married for 2yrs but it seems there is no hope for our marriage. my wife has no interest in trying to fix it, so after a couple of months i can't do it anymore. my concern now is finances/our stuff.
> 
> i want to make this as easy as possible. any tips on how to make this process as painless as possible?


See a lawyer asap.


----------



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

oberto said:


> i have only been married for 2yrs but it seems there is no hope for our marriage. my wife has no interest in trying to fix it, so after a couple of months i can't do it anymore. my concern now is finances/our stuff.
> 
> i want to make this as easy as possible. any tips on how to make this process as painless as possible?


Skip the drama and get a lawyer.

I tried playing nice and doing everything fairly. Even was agreeing to help her pay a CC she couldn't afford. Nope, still wasn't enough for her.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If she won't work with you to save the relationship, let her go.


----------



## wanttobehappy56 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> If she won't work with you to save the relationship, let her go.



:iagree:

Get a lawyer, make sure you are protected, know your rights.

I'm doing the same thing right now, I want my marriage to work out also, but she WILL NOT meet me halfway, and so it's time to move on, and move up. As far as she is concerned, don't worry about her anymore, she is not looking out for your best interests, don't look out for hers.

Be selfish, for a change.


----------



## tam8145 (Apr 6, 2011)

wanttobehappy56 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Get a lawyer, make sure you are protected, know your rights.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tam8145 (Apr 6, 2011)

My soon-to-be ex wife and I are considering mediation to split assets and debts. Might be worth looking into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mediation is much cheaper. It assumes you're going about it with few contentions.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Since you have a short-term marriage, financial issues shouldn't be that complex. A mediator is probably much more feasible. In addition, a mediator's specialty is negotiating an equitable distribution of assets and liabilities.


----------



## harley (Apr 14, 2011)

My wife and I are talking about going to the same lawyer. He said he can only represent one of us though. I said I was fine with that if he represents me. I think she will not get ugly about this, but I did not think we would end up getting divorced either. We plan to set up meetings with him together. We go this month. I will try to let you know how it works out.


----------



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

harley said:


> My wife and I are talking about going to the same lawyer. He said he can only represent one of us though. I said I was fine with that if he represents me. I think she will not get ugly about this, but I did not think we would end up getting divorced either. We plan to set up meetings with him together. We go this month. I will try to let you know how it works out.


I would only use this as more a mediation meeting. See if you both can agree on everything and if so he can draft up a seperation agreement and you both sign.

If you start to argue on things, get your own lawyer because he can't have both of your best interests during a fight.


----------

